# Ontario BTS, WTH? are there any TOURS this year?



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Now I know I have been grousing over the organization and lack of communications by the organizers of this years show but I have looking all over the current BTS site but I cannot find anything anywhere regarding any layout tours this year, the only refererence is to the DVD for the 2010 show! 

*OK After really digging I found the bus tours,* funny thing its under the Ticket Sale link, not anywhere on the actual website, *now is anyone going? * 
Still no list of Clinics or times as far as I can see

No official list of who's layouts will be there, only gleen that off the Exhibit Hall map which is dated back in Febuary


Its *3 DAYS* before the show and all I still know for certain is that the show* IS* still on the Convention Center's calander for this weekend and thats pretty much it.

*Their website really stinks,* and yes I'm a tad frustrated by all this*







*


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe because Brian isn't there any more. They are a big convention Center. One little train show doesn't mean much and they can't be bothered. it may not be a money make like some of their other shows. 

JJ


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah JJ I hear you, thats my feeling too, to them this is just one little weekend show among a year full of weekend shows but still that doesn't diminish its importance to those of us who have been going since the Rusty Boat days. 

Part of my grouse is not getting any kind of communication to repeated inquiries, as someone who deals with e-mails and phone messages on a daily basis, to ignore them its just unprofessional - plain and simple. I'll explain that to whoever in charge I run into at the show.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, Victor.... 

I'm doing a clinic at 12 noon on Saturday and 10 aM on Sunday... Does that help??????









Oh yeah.... On decals for all scales and gauges... 

Older flyer


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*Thanks Stan*, Now why the heck isnt that posted on their website? Thats the clearest thing I've seen yet !









Something somewhere on that website definetly went off the rails...


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Here you go Vic.

Received e-mail this morning

Big Train Show

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tommy I think thats the same flyer Stan posted 

It looks like they completely gave up on updating the public website, and are opting to us the email mailing list for any updates. Thats fine and dandy for those on the list but not so good for anyone who finds it just searching the web.


----------

